
Hydrogen turned into metal – no resistance conducting of electricity - tsenkov
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/hydrogen-metal-revolution-technology-space-rockets-superconductor-harvard-university-a7548221.html?cmpid=facebook-post
======
techdragon
It's interesting to think that such a thing may potentially be stable at
useful temperatures and pressures.

I'm also interested to hear more about the plans to reproduce the sample for
other testing, since the 'metallic hydrogen core' idea gets thrown around
quite often when talking about gas giant planets. Being able to actually study
the material's properties would possibly advance that aspect of our knowledge
of planetary formation significantly.

------
todd8
Note the cardboard sign on the device in the background in the video says 495
GPa; this is over 70 million pounds per square inch of pressure!

------
andrewfromx
this is very big news.

